# Slight Delay in Winter Weather Forecast...new El Nino info just in...



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

tymusicussmileyflagDear PlowSite members:

Our http://snowremovalweather.com will be delayed for 1 day...tune in tomorrow at NOON...and we will be out with the very latest detailed forecasts for the US and Canada, including Alaska and Hawaii.

New data showing that El Nino may be weak or even diminishing in size and intensity gives us pause. We are recalculating worst case and using slightly weaker EL Nino numbers, with the scenario taking place further east in the Pacific.

This changes storm tracks and gives us a better shot at a snowy winter in the Upper MId-West and the East Coast with Ice perhaps becoming a significant issue in a stretch from Oklahoma into North and South Carolina.

We will be live tomorrow at NOON to discuss the new winter weather forecast,

John Travers
Weather Briefings
[email protected]


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

John I'm looking forward to it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As long as it don't snow in Buffalo,all will be good.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

There won't be many folks tuning in with their website down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

El Nino is breaking down and the Greanland Block looks to be gaining strenght. Whooooo Hooooooo!


----------

